# Is this true? FDA regulating cigars?



## denarok

Just got an email from Famous to help fight this bill and will change many things like not allow to browse cigars and keep in the back and have to ask for what you want.

All cigar boxes will have 50% covered about how you will die if you smoke this

All cigars need to go to FDA for approval before begin released?


and of course get rid of all flavored cigars not that I care..but other people might and we should still have choice

last not least prices of cigars will go up because of fees they have to pay the FDA

This has to be a joke no????


----------



## jfeva0049

NO i dont believe this is a joke at all, please everyone take the time out to visit IPCPR -- Tobacconists and Consumers! We Have our Bill! please spread the word and help the fight for cigar rights.


----------



## denarok

Ok i just signed it and going to post on facebook


----------



## lukesparksoff

The owner of the B&M told me about the flavored cigars last year,some people believe flavored cigars and acids are marketed to kids and the younger demographic


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nazi america is here, and they are in the process of taking it five steps further on every front.

Signed! And sent


----------



## smelvis

Done and wrote a small note!


----------



## Eddie A.

Message sent to my Congressman.


----------



## anyo91

My congress man just got an email. Hope we get enough support..


----------



## loki993

lukesparksoff said:


> The owner of the B&M told me about the flavored cigars last year,some people believe flavored cigars and acids are marketed to kids and the younger demographic


Right, becasue some kid has 6 to 12 dollars to spend on an Acid. Dumb.

I really wish they would stop trying to protect us from oursleves. People are capable of making their own decisions based on the consequences. The ones that cant, let Darwin sort them out.


----------



## kolumbo69

They already got rid of flavoured cigars in canada for this bs reason.


----------



## hawaiian

Man... this is turning into Canada. I was there last year and didn't see a single store selling any cigarettes. I asked a clerk and there it was, hidden behind a black curtain and every cigarette pack was covered with pictures of dead babies and black lungs. Cigarettes were even covered up in a cigar shop!


----------



## HWiebe

In Canada it is already like that. All tobacco products have to be hidden from the view of minors. Only in tobacconists are they properly displayed as you need to be the age of majority to enter the store.

Cigarettes and cigar boxes have pictures of diseased lungs and blackened hearts all over them to discourage you from smoking them. Doesn't work.


----------



## Mr_mich

Message sent to my congressmen, hopefully they listen


----------



## Stinkdyr

loki993 said:


> Right, becasue some kid has 6 to 12 dollars to spend on an Acid. Dumb.
> 
> I really wish they would stop trying to protect us from oursleves. People are capable of making their own decisions based on the consequences. The ones that cant, let Darwin sort them out.


Enlightened Despotism (Socialism).

:usa2:


----------



## mike91LX

letter sent. this is getting absolutely ridiculous. as if the 75% NY state tax isnt bad enough now were going to have to deal with this? my local B+M is pretty much guaranteed to go out of buisness


----------



## fivespdcat

The government is an entity now made to serve itself. We are no longer a government by the people, for the people. We are a government of self serving know it alls, that only do things to enrich themselves at the expense of us, the citizens. As soon as I get to a computer I will certainly sign up for this.


----------



## E Dogg

I'm not involved much in politics or know exactly how laws are introduced and work, but reading over the bill it seems like "Large and premium cigars" are *NOT* affected by this...

*Copied from the govtrack.us website*

SEC. 2. LIMITATION OF AUTHORITY WITH RESPECT TO PREMIUM CIGARS.

(A) IN GENERAL- The provisions of this chapter (except for section 907(d)(3)) shall not apply to traditional large and premium cigars.

Am I wrong, and just reading it wrong, or ???


----------



## jimrockford

Sometime late last year, I was in a liquor store here in Florida and overheard they were no longer allowed to sell flavored cigarettes and were down to their last few packs of Djarum clove cigarettes aka "kreteks". Then, a few months later, I noticed they were back, but now say Djarum clove "cigars". I wonder if that had any impact.


----------



## mike91LX

E Dogg said:


> I'm not involved much in politics or know exactly how laws are introduced and work, but reading over the bill it seems like "Large and premium cigars" are *NOT* affected by this...
> 
> *Copied from the govtrack.us website*
> 
> SEC. 2. LIMITATION OF AUTHORITY WITH RESPECT TO PREMIUM CIGARS.
> 
> (A) IN GENERAL- The provisions of this chapter (except for section 907(d)(3)) shall not apply to traditional large and premium cigars.
> 
> Am I wrong, and just reading it wrong, or ???


i think you got that from the bill that wants to exclude the premium cigars, the bill we are trying to support


----------



## fivespdcat

I dunno, which bill, but there was one that would define exactly what was going to be excluded. Also for full disclosure I did not read the whole bill, I'm just sick of the government getting in everyone's business!


----------



## lukesparksoff

More info

Legislation Being Filed to Address the Desire by the U.S. Food & Drug Administration to Regulate Premium Cigars


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

hawaiian said:


> Man... this is turning into Canada. I was there last year and didn't see a single store selling any cigarettes. I asked a clerk and there it was, hidden behind a black curtain and every cigarette pack was covered with pictures of dead babies and black lungs. Cigarettes were even covered up in a cigar shop!


_Its the New World Order my brother!
Forget about the land of the free home of the brave!
That has long been replaced by the socialist/ Communism mindset!
I feel sorry for my children! As they have to make due in a country full of sheep!

_


----------



## E Dogg

mike91LX said:


> i think you got that from the bill that wants to exclude the premium cigars, the bill we are trying to support


:wink: :nod: 
I thought I wasn't quite getting it. That would make perfect sense...:biggrin1:

Looking over that bill, it was already introduced and going to committee review. So does it really matter if we send a letter in now?


----------



## Jeff989

Got it sent out! this is ridiculous!


----------



## usrower321

loki993 said:


> Right, becasue some kid has 6 to 12 dollars to spend on an Acid. Dumb.
> 
> *I really wish they would stop trying to protect us from oursleves. People are capable of making their own decisions based on the consequences. The ones that cant, let Darwin sort them out.*


Amen.

Letter sent


----------



## lukesparksoff

Hold on everyone before you go grabbing your guns screaming revolution and down with socialism. Politicians only care about getting reelected. They need money How do they get money,lobbyist. We have one CRA. We should be pushing membership.

I'm already a member ,are you

CRA - Cigar Rights of America


----------



## Breakaway500

Yea..right..exclude the "premium" cigars to soften the impact of the "law". Then THEY decide what a "premium" cigar is...and start adding more cigars to the hit list..till they get them all.That is their ultimate goal;outlaw tobacco. Same philosophy the gun haters use...first it's the "evil" assault weapons..then it's all the semi-autos..then the magazine fed firearms..then anything that shoots..


----------



## Cigary

fivespdcat said:


> The government is an entity now made to serve itself. We are no longer a government by the people, for the people. We are a government of self serving know it alls, that only do things to enrich themselves at the expense of us, the citizens. As soon as I get to a computer I will certainly sign up for this.


Holy Crap...I had to read this post twice to ensure it wasn't me that wrote it. WTG Abe...we think alike here and you might find that a bit scary!!!:fish:
Email sent to my Rep here in Ga...not sure if he is able to read or have the ability to even write but have my fingers crossed.


----------



## chu2

Cigary said:


> Holy Crap...I had to read this post twice to ensure it wasn't me that wrote it. WTG Abe...we think alike here and you might find that a bit scary!!!:fish:
> Email sent to my Rep here in Ga...not sure if he is able to read or have the ability to even write but have my fingers crossed.


*
Send a handwritten letter if you have time.* No one does anymore, therefore it creates more of an impact than an email that can be conveniently deleted. Hell, send your congresspeople a cigar or two, if you feel like it. I will, just for fun.

If we're going to fix the problem, we have to be unique about it and draw attention to it, and not like all the other armchair activists out there. Grassroots efforts, if well done, are better from what I've seen. The machine that got Obama elected wasn't traditional lump-sum political stumping. It was a grassroots media spread and call for donations and action.

Bad times are coming for tobacco, but we might be able to help. :rain:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Breakaway500 said:


> Yea..right..exclude the "premium" cigars to soften the impact of the "law". Then THEY decide what a "premium" cigar is...and start adding more cigars to the hit list..till they get them all.That is their ultimate goal;outlaw tobacco. Same philosophy the gun haters use...first it's the "evil" assault weapons..then it's all the semi-autos..then the magazine fed firearms..then anything that shoots..


_Brilliant post that's exactly how Government works! They slowly strip you of your freedoms. For many of the passive it is go gradual. That they don't even mind!"Give em a finger they take the arm" The only finger you should give them is the middle finger. Tell them to F#*k off!_


----------



## fivespdcat

Cigary said:


> Holy Crap...I had to read this post twice to ensure it wasn't me that wrote it. WTG Abe...we think alike here and you might find that a bit scary!!!:fish:
> Email sent to my Rep here in Ga...not sure if he is able to read or have the ability to even write but have my fingers crossed.


LOL! Sometimes (read almost all the time) I speak my mind when things piss me off. I can definitely see you're the same way. So I will take it as a compliment!:cowboyic9:

It's really funny considering that I can go to the doctor and have a phantom back ache and get a medical marijuana card and that is now legal. They don't even have to have those behind a black piece of glass with a bunch of hippies on a box to warn you of what will happen to you if you smoke too much of that!eace:









Count me out!!


----------



## Cigary

chu2 said:


> *
> Send a handwritten letter if you have time.* No one does anymore, therefore it creates more of an impact than an email that can be conveniently deleted. Hell, send your congresspeople a cigar or two, if you feel like it. I will, just for fun.
> 
> If we're going to fix the problem, we have to be unique about it and draw attention to it, and not like all the other armchair activists out there. Grassroots efforts, if well done, are better from what I've seen. The machine that got Obama elected wasn't traditional lump-sum political stumping. It was a grassroots media spread and call for donations and action.
> 
> Bad times are coming for tobacco, but we might be able to help. :rain:


I understand your thoughts and commitment and agree with you that a personal note is truly the best way. Unfortunately for me is that I have written this screwball at least 5 times and I'm sure I've been put on the "no fly" list of people for him to never talk with or discuss things. I tend to write my Senators/Congressmen quite a bit when I see them spending my tax dollars on another $150 hammer or when they vote on things that tell me they want to pick up the tab on illegal aliens spending my Social Security.

I'm old enough not to worry about what they are going to do with my cigars because I'm going to smoke em regardless what stupid law they come up with...it's the next generation that is going to have to deal with the BS coming now and for them having to pay off the debt we left them.

I've got it on good authority that there just might be evidence that smoking was ok'd in the Old Testament....Gen. 24:64 And Rebekah lifted up her eyes, and when she saw Isaac, she lighted off the camel.:tease:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Cigary said:


> I understand your thoughts and commitment and agree with you that a personal note is truly the best way. Unfortunately for me is that I have written this screwball at least 5 times and I'm sure I've been put on the "no fly" list of people for him to never talk with or discuss things. I tend to write my Senators/Congressmen quite a bit when I see them spending my tax dollars on another $150 hammer or when they vote on things that tell me they want to pick up the tab on illegal aliens spending my Social Security.
> 
> I'm old enough not to worry about what they are going to do with my cigars because I'm going to smoke em regardless what stupid law they come up with...it's the next generation that is going to have to deal with the BS coming now and for them having to pay off the debt we left them.
> 
> I've got it on good authority that there just might be evidence that smoking was ok'd in the Old Testament....Gen. 24:64 And Rebekah lifted up her eyes, and when she saw Isaac, she lighted off the camel.:tease:


I understand that anyone would be mad about illegal aliens spending our Social Security. But thats pennies compaired to the Corporate well fair that is going on .They are rapping us in the billions and then distracting us with the threat of illegal aliens and sharia law. If you believe in the free market,then you should never believe in a billion dollar company getting a rebate check back for taxes, and then the politicians pay for it with cutting social security and medicare. We need to all look past the smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Cigary

lukesparksoff said:


> I understand that anyone would be mad about illegal aliens spending our Social Security. But thats pennies compaired to the Corporate well fair that is going on .They are rapping us in the billions and then distracting us with the threat of illegal aliens and sharia law. If you believe in the free market,then you should never believe in a billion dollar company getting a rebate check back for taxes, and then the politicians pay for it with cutting social security and medicare. We need to all look past the smoke and mirrors.


Preachin to the Chior here...there is so much going on that it boggles my mind and when that happens I reach for a cigar to cleans my poor little head.:help:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Cigary said:


> Preachin to the Chior here...there is so much going on that it boggles my mind and when that happens I reach for a cigar to cleans my poor little head.:help:


 +1 Gary


----------



## tec_wiz

E-mail sent.


----------



## Arnie

I was reading this thread and another that says Ca wants to ban smoking on your home patio, New York banned smoking in parks, and on and on.

The real culprit here is US. No, I don't mean "us" as in the members of Puff, but "us" as in American society at large. We have become used to letting the government try to solve our social problems. We have willingly given politicians and bureaucrats power to make decisions for us. 

Here's an example: In the town just to the west of me the school board has decided that if a child brings a lunch from home the teacher will inspect that lunch and decide whether the child can eat it or if it is to be tossed. If the lunch does not meet the nutritional standards the school board set up the lunch goes bye-bye. Think about that. The government has taken control of kid's meals, taken ownership, essentially, of the kids. And the sad part is: there were no howls of outrage from the parents! They thought it was a good idea because the pols sold it to them saying that the low income families are now protected.

The government does not own us nor does it own our kids. One of the consequences of a free society is that some people will make bad choices. Sometimes they will make self-destructive choices willingly. The trade-off that we must accept if we are to remain free is that not all people can handle freedom well. So be it. When we set out to help prevent people from making bad choices we diminish all of our freedoms.

We need to start to take away some of the power we have given these government folks. We must stand up and say: "ENOUGH! Give us our freedoms back, let us make mistakes!! Stay OUT of our lives." If we don't, the erosion of our freedom will continue.


----------



## smelvis

Great Post Arnie
Now how do we do this sniper rifles? which isn't a bad idea J/K I write when I can but all I get back is form letters that say nothing about what I am writing about. Damn crooked nanny ass Politicians!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Got this response back today.

Thank you for contacting me regarding the cigar industry. I appreciate you taking the time to write. It is an honor to serve you in Congress and I hope you will continue to write with your thoughts and ideas on moving our country forward. 
Congressman Bill Posey (R-FL) introduced H.R. 1639, the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act on April 15, 2011. This bill amends the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act to clarify the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) jurisdiction over tobacco products. It outlines that the FDA will not have authority to regulate traditional large and premiums cigars. This legislation separates premium and traditional cigars from other tobacco products, such as cigarettes, from FDA regulations.

This bill has been referred to the House Committee on Energy and Commerce, on which I serve. The FDA should not be tasked with regulating consumer choice of tobacco products. These FDA regulations will have a profound impact on the industry and small business. As this legislation progresses through committee or goes in front of the House for a vote, rest assured I will keep your thoughts in mind.

Again, thank you for contacting me, and do not hesitate to do so again when an issue is important to you. 


Sincerely, 








Cory Gardner
Member of Congress


----------



## Zogg

i got an email back from my NH congressman.. then again.. NH isnt exactly running around banning things other states are XD


----------



## fivespdcat

Sherlockholms said:


> Got this response back today.
> 
> Thank you for contacting me regarding the cigar industry. I appreciate you taking the time to write. It is an honor to serve you in Congress and I hope you will continue to write with your thoughts and ideas on moving our country forward.
> Congressman Bill Posey (R-FL) introduced H.R. 1639, the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act on April 15, 2011. This bill amends the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act to clarify the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) jurisdiction over tobacco products. It outlines that the FDA will not have authority to regulate traditional large and premiums cigars. This legislation separates premium and traditional cigars from other tobacco products, such as cigarettes, from FDA regulations.
> 
> This bill has been referred to the House Committee on Energy and Commerce, on which I serve. The FDA should not be tasked with regulating consumer choice of tobacco products. These FDA regulations will have a profound impact on the industry and small business. As this legislation progresses through committee or goes in front of the House for a vote, rest assured I will keep your thoughts in mind.
> 
> Again, thank you for contacting me, and do not hesitate to do so again when an issue is important to you.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory Gardner
> Member of Congress


So it sounds like this guy doesn't want the FDA to touch cigars, that's at least good!


----------



## Arnie

Hey Matthew,
Thanks for posting that. Corey Gardner is a decent guy, I've heard him on the radio. Hopefully, they can get that bill through.


Personally, I think it is too little too late. Here's a story that illustrates what I mean:

There is a neighborhood in Ohio that has some common land and little grassy areas where people can gather. In one of the "parks" the HOA commissioned a statue. When it was unveiled it immediately started a mini controversy. It was a statue of a family riding bicycles. The reason for the controversy?? The family was not wearing helmets. Some residents thought the HOA was promoting irresponsible behavior by having a statue of bike riders with no helmets. Huh??? The fact that someone could make that statement with a straight face tells me that we are now a nation of little children and it's too late for us. I mean, do you really make decisions about you or your child's safety based on what a statue is doing? God help us!!


----------



## E Dogg

Like I said. All of what this letter stated is on the gov website. It's a waste of time now to try to do anything, the bill has already been introduced and is in the hands of a committee...


----------



## Cantiloper

I was reading a news story about the hospitals suing the tobacco companies for the costs they incur treating indigent smokers or "people who have been exposed to tobacco products." (I've lost track of the story at the moment.... might have been "exposed to smoke" but got mistranslated in my pea-brain while writing the satire below.) In any event, here's what I wrote. Enjoy!

===

Dear Hospital Administrator,

I am happy to inform you that the patient you treated for an athletic injury had that 
accident within the required one-year cutoff for exposure to tobacco products as he was 
driving by ***** Joe's Cigar Shop last June. The amount of exposure to neurotoxic 
nicotine poisoning inflicted upon him in that incident is unknown, but there is no safe 
level of such exposure and reliable researchers and international experts have agreed to 
testify in your behalf that it was this exposure, and not the pint of Irish whiskey chugged 
on a dare an hour earlier at the Lodge, which caused his unfortunate misjudgment that it would be fun to ski off the sloped roof of the MountainView Ski-Lodge Hotel.

Under FDA regulations of course, premium cigars are not considered to be tobacco 
products, however we have two witnesses who report that they witnessed an e-cig 
vapor-addict puffing away on what has been determined to be tomato juice (known to 
have well-measurable quantities of the deadly N substance) within Joe's earlier that 
year. Please rest assured that we shall win this case under the FDA "tobacco product" definitions.

Would you prefer your funds be deposited in the hospital's Swiss bank account or directly 
with your brokers in the Medellin Cartel after we take our 49% cut?

Sincerely,

{Names withheld to protect the guilty}


----------



## ajk170

Sent to my congressmen as well. This is too much! I'm posting on my other outlets as well!


----------



## ajk170

Arnie said:


> Hey Matthew,
> Thanks for posting that. Corey Gardner is a decent guy, I've heard him on the radio. Hopefully, they can get that bill through.
> 
> Personally, I think it is too little too late. Here's a story that illustrates what I mean:
> 
> There is a neighborhood in Ohio that has some common land and little grassy areas where people can gather. In one of the "parks" the HOA commissioned a statue. When it was unveiled it immediately started a mini controversy. It was a statue of a family riding bicycles. The reason for the controversy?? The family was not wearing helmets. Some residents thought the HOA was promoting irresponsible behavior by having a statue of bike riders with no helmets. Huh??? The fact that someone could make that statement with a straight face tells me that we are now a nation of little children and it's too late for us. I mean, do you really make decisions about you or your child's safety based on what a statue is doing? God help us!!


Amen Brother, Amen.


----------



## sengjc

When the African Americans felt oppressed, they had a Million Man March.

When the liberated women felt pissed off in Canada, they had a Slut Walk.

Time for a Million Man Herf down Washington way, don't you think?


----------



## Boston Rog

sengjc said:


> When the African Americans felt oppressed, they had a Million Man March.
> 
> When the liberated women felt pissed off in Canada, they had a Slut Walk.
> 
> Time for a Million Man Herf down Washington way, don't you think?


This is a great idea million man herf march we can smoke and wAlk and hand out cigars.


----------



## sengjc




----------



## Fatboy501

Sent a message... this is crazy!


----------



## Darkavenger

down for million man herf, however, cigars would probably be banned on national grounds. damn government


----------



## StogieNinja

http://capwiz.com/rtda/issues/alert/?alertid=50873126


----------



## Enrique1780

denarok said:


> last not least prices of cigars will go up because of fees they have to pay the FDA
> 
> This has to be a joke no????


yeah, it's definitely a joke. As if the cigar prices weren't high enough now due to ridiculous taxes.


----------



## denarok

I acutally just got an email now from my Senator Schumer several months after I signed this notice, and I cannot figure out if this means he will or will not support it



Thank you for your letter regarding S.1461, Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act of 2011. I share your desire to help small businesses thrive in the communities they serve.

I believe small business is the engine that drives job growth in America. For the past three decades the largest area of job creation has been in the small business sector. When we help our entrepreneurs, we help our economy. That is why I was a strong supporter of the Small Business Jobs Act, which was passed by Congress and signed into law by the President in the fall of 2010. I know how important these businesses are and will continue to lead the fight for American jobs.

As you are aware, S. 1461 has been referred to the Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor and Pensions. Although I am not a member of this committee, I will closely monitor this legislation as it makes its way through the Senate.

Again, thank you for contacting me on this important issue. If I may be of further assistance on this or any other matter, please do not hesitate to contact me.


Sincerely,

Charles E. Schumer
United States Senator


----------



## Booyaa

Typical politicians answer. Agreeing with you totally that the part of the act relating to the small business is an area of concern but not actually saying anything about the cigars side of things.

I would guess he is saying he will support your cause but in case he comes under fire from his peers he will hang off until he sees what others do..


----------



## Jay106n

These are the responses I got back. 2 no's and 1 yes.

Thank you for your kind and thoughtful message regarding S. 1461, the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act. I appreciate hearing from you.

As you may know, the Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act of 2009 authorizes the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to regulate tobacco products with respect to their marketing, manufacture, and distribution. This law aims to help address industry issues such as disease risks, dependency, prevalence of use among youth, and illicit trade.

As Connecticut's Attorney General, I led the fight against Big Tobacco and helped secure a landmark settlement, in which tobacco companies provided tens of billions of dollars to the states. This money was used, in part, to fund important new smoking cessation programs. I support federal and state investment in prevention programs and research and have pushed to expand access and coverage of cessation and prevention services.

S. 1461, introduced in the Senate on August 1, 2011 and referred to the Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions (HELP), would exempt traditional large and premium cigars from FDA regulation. As a member of the HELP Committee, I will be sure to keep your thoughts in mind when I have the opportunity to consider this legislation.

Thank you again for your message. Please feel free to contact me again with any other questions or concerns you may have.

Sincerely,

Richard Blumenthal
United States Senate

Thank you for contacting me to express your support for the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act (S. 1461), which was introduced by Senator Bill Nelson (D-FL).

As you may know, this legislation would exempt traditional large and premium cigars from regulation by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and from other user fees assessed on tobacco products by the FDA.

While I appreciate the concerns you raised about the impacts that FDA regulation and user fees have on the small cigar business, I have long been concerned about the health risks of tobacco use. Despite the tremendous progress we have made, I believe we must do much more to protect people from tobacco-related deaths and illnesses. Smoking harms nearly every organ of the body, leading to such diseases as cancer, heart disease, stroke, and lung diseases (including emphysema, bronchitis, and chronic airway obstruction). Regular cigar smoking, in particular, is associated with an increased risk for cancers of the lung, esophagus, larynx, and oral cavity. Heavy cigar smokers and those who inhale deeply may be at an increased risk of developing coronary heart disease along with emphysema and chronic bronchitis. In addition, CDC reports that cigar smoking among teenagers is on the rise. Not only does tobacco use take a tremendous toll on human health, it also places a tremendous financial burden on our nation.

The CDC and the Campaign for Tobacco-Free Kids have found that tobacco use is the leading preventable cause of death in the United States. According to CDC, nearly 21 percent of U.S. adults (an estimated 46 million people) are smokers. In this nation, cigarette smoking is responsible for one in five deaths annually, or about 443,000 deaths per year. An estimated 49,000 of these tobacco-related deaths are the result of secondhand smoke exposure. For every person who dies of a smoking-related disease, 20 more people suffer with at least one serious illness from smoking. Smoking also increases the length of time that people live with a disability by about two years. Annually, smoking costs our nation more than $193 billion, based on lost productivity (more than $97 billion) and health care expenditures (more than $96 billion). Health care costs associated with exposure to secondhand smoke average $10 billion annually.

Despite being the deadliest product sold in America, tobacco products are also among the least regulated products sold in this nation. They are exempt from basic health regulations that apply to other consumer products, such as food, drugs, and even certain cosmetic products. This lack of regulation and oversight enables tobacco companies to provide deceptive and misleading information about the harm these products cause. In 2006, the tobacco industry spent $12.5 billion, or $34 million per day, on advertising and promotional expenses.

Given these mounting concerns, I remain strongly committed to decreasing tobacco use, particularly among young people. I supported other efforts to curb tobacco use, including increasing the tax on tobacco products in order to provide resources for medical research, disease control, wellness, tobacco cessation, and preventive health efforts.

Under P.L. 111-31, FDA has the authority to require changes in current and future tobacco products to better protect the health of all Americans. This tobacco regulation program is funded entirely through user fees on tobacco product manufacturers and empowers the FDA with enhanced authority to prevent tobacco companies from making false and misleading claims about their products. Furthermore, the law requires larger, more specific health warnings and provides FDA with access to data about tobacco product ingredients that can be used in designing new product standards and new disclosure requirements.

S. 1461 is currently pending consideration by the Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions. To keep track of further actions on this legislation, you can click on the "Track a Bill" button at Senator Joseph Lieberman (CT) - Home Page.

Thank you again for sharing your views and concerns with me. I hope you will continue to visit Senator Joseph Lieberman (CT) - Home Page for updated news about my work on behalf of Connecticut and the nation. Please contact me if you have any additional questions or comments about our work in Congress.

Sincerely,

Joseph I. Lieberman
UNITED STATES SENATOR

Thank you for contacting me about the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act. I appreciate your concerns and I hope you find this response helpful.

As you are aware, Representative Bill Posey (R-FL) introduced the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act (H.R. 1639) on April 15, 2011. This bill would exempt traditional and premium cigars from regulation by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA).

This bill has been referred to the House Energy and Commerce Committee where it awaits further action. I understand the large and historic presence of tobacco growers and manufactures in Connecticut and I will be sure to keep your views in mind should this bill come before me for consideration.

Thank you for contacting me about this issue. Please do not hesitate to contact me again if I can be of further assistance.

Sincerely,
Congressman John B. Larson


----------



## Arnie

Jay106n said:


> These are the responses I got back. 2 no's and 1 yes.
> 
> Thank you for your kind and thoughtful message regarding S. 1461, the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act. I appreciate hearing from you.
> 
> As you may know, the Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act of 2009 authorizes the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to regulate tobacco products with respect to their marketing, manufacture, and distribution. This law aims to help address industry issues such as disease risks, dependency, prevalence of use among youth, and illicit trade.
> 
> As Connecticut's Attorney General, I led the fight against Big Tobacco and helped secure a landmark settlement, in which tobacco companies provided tens of billions of dollars to the states. This money was used, in part, to fund important new smoking cessation programs. I support federal and state investment in prevention programs and research and have pushed to expand access and coverage of cessation and prevention services.
> 
> S. 1461, introduced in the Senate on August 1, 2011 and referred to the Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions (HELP), would exempt traditional large and premium cigars from FDA regulation. As a member of the HELP Committee, I will be sure to keep your thoughts in mind when I have the opportunity to consider this legislation.
> 
> Thank you again for your message. Please feel free to contact me again with any other questions or concerns you may have.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Richard Blumenthal
> United States Senate
> 
> Thank you for contacting me to express your support for the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act (S. 1461), which was introduced by Senator Bill Nelson (D-FL).
> 
> As you may know, this legislation would exempt traditional large and premium cigars from regulation by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and from other user fees assessed on tobacco products by the FDA.
> 
> While I appreciate the concerns you raised about the impacts that FDA regulation and user fees have on the small cigar business, I have long been concerned about the health risks of tobacco use. Despite the tremendous progress we have made, I believe we must do much more to protect people from tobacco-related deaths and illnesses. Smoking harms nearly every organ of the body, leading to such diseases as cancer, heart disease, stroke, and lung diseases (including emphysema, bronchitis, and chronic airway obstruction). Regular cigar smoking, in particular, is associated with an increased risk for cancers of the lung, esophagus, larynx, and oral cavity. Heavy cigar smokers and those who inhale deeply may be at an increased risk of developing coronary heart disease along with emphysema and chronic bronchitis. In addition, CDC reports that cigar smoking among teenagers is on the rise. Not only does tobacco use take a tremendous toll on human health, it also places a tremendous financial burden on our nation.
> 
> The CDC and the Campaign for Tobacco-Free Kids have found that tobacco use is the leading preventable cause of death in the United States. According to CDC, nearly 21 percent of U.S. adults (an estimated 46 million people) are smokers. In this nation, cigarette smoking is responsible for one in five deaths annually, or about 443,000 deaths per year. An estimated 49,000 of these tobacco-related deaths are the result of secondhand smoke exposure. For every person who dies of a smoking-related disease, 20 more people suffer with at least one serious illness from smoking. Smoking also increases the length of time that people live with a disability by about two years. Annually, smoking costs our nation more than $193 billion, based on lost productivity (more than $97 billion) and health care expenditures (more than $96 billion). Health care costs associated with exposure to secondhand smoke average $10 billion annually.
> 
> Despite being the deadliest product sold in America, tobacco products are also among the least regulated products sold in this nation. They are exempt from basic health regulations that apply to other consumer products, such as food, drugs, and even certain cosmetic products. This lack of regulation and oversight enables tobacco companies to provide deceptive and misleading information about the harm these products cause. In 2006, the tobacco industry spent $12.5 billion, or $34 million per day, on advertising and promotional expenses.
> 
> Given these mounting concerns, I remain strongly committed to decreasing tobacco use, particularly among young people. I supported other efforts to curb tobacco use, including increasing the tax on tobacco products in order to provide resources for medical research, disease control, wellness, tobacco cessation, and preventive health efforts.
> 
> Under P.L. 111-31, FDA has the authority to require changes in current and future tobacco products to better protect the health of all Americans. This tobacco regulation program is funded entirely through user fees on tobacco product manufacturers and empowers the FDA with enhanced authority to prevent tobacco companies from making false and misleading claims about their products. Furthermore, the law requires larger, more specific health warnings and provides FDA with access to data about tobacco product ingredients that can be used in designing new product standards and new disclosure requirements.
> 
> S. 1461 is currently pending consideration by the Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions. To keep track of further actions on this legislation, you can click on the "Track a Bill" button at Senator Joseph Lieberman (CT) - Home Page.
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your views and concerns with me. I hope you will continue to visit Senator Joseph Lieberman (CT) - Home Page for updated news about my work on behalf of Connecticut and the nation. Please contact me if you have any additional questions or comments about our work in Congress.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Joseph I. Lieberman
> UNITED STATES SENATOR
> 
> Thank you for contacting me about the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act. I appreciate your concerns and I hope you find this response helpful.
> 
> As you are aware, Representative Bill Posey (R-FL) introduced the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act (H.R. 1639) on April 15, 2011. This bill would exempt traditional and premium cigars from regulation by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA).
> 
> This bill has been referred to the House Energy and Commerce Committee where it awaits further action. I understand the large and historic presence of tobacco growers and manufactures in Connecticut and I will be sure to keep your views in mind should this bill come before me for consideration.
> 
> Thank you for contacting me about this issue. Please do not hesitate to contact me again if I can be of further assistance.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Congressman John B. Larson


Jay,

It sounds to me like you got 2 "I'll call you sometime" and one "F**k you!"

While I disagree with Joe Lieberman's position on cigars, at least he had the balls to take a position. The other guys are just blowin' smoke.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

Enrique1780 said:


> yeah, it's definitely a joke. As if the cigar prices weren't high enough now due to ridiculous taxes.


Cook County in Il. (basically Chicago) just raised their CIGAR TAX from .30 to .60 a stick. Why? 2 reasons.

1) No one was paying attention to local legislations
2) They actually think they can tax themselves out of a depression.

It all breaks down to control.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

Cigar Rights of America was formed to counter this type of National and Local legislation and has succeeded in most areas due to getting the average cigar smoker involved. If you are not a member I highly recommend becoming one. www dot cigarrights dot com. 

Through the CRA over 114303 petitions have been sent to congress requesting to support H.R. 1639 and S. 1461. The HR Bill currently has 126 supporters in the House and the Senate Bill has gained momentum.

Just some of the FDA regulations would include:

Submissions of all blends to the FDA for approval before release
Pictures of diseased organs on boxes
No print, radio or TV advertisement at all.
No flavored tobacco
Canadian style B&Ms. (this means walking into a nondescript building, looking in a binder, picking your smoke, the tobacconist gets your order. Puts it in a non see thru bag so you can smoke it somewhere else.)
And much more...

time to get involved. Until it is passed, it's not to late.


----------



## hoosiers2006

One response I received:


Thank you for contacting me with your support for the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act of 2011, H.R. 1639 and S. 1461.



The Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act was signed into law by President Obama on June 22, 2009. The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) began seeking comments and issuing guidelines in late 2009 for the implementation of the Act. To date, the FDA has issued several final or draft guidelines regarding their execution of the legislation.



The Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act of 2011 would amend the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act to exempt premium cigars from regulation by the FDA and from user fees assessed on tobacco products by the FDA. I will follow the progress of this legislation.



Thank you, again, for contacting me.



Sincerely,


Richard G. Lugar
United States Senator

RGL/cga


----------



## usrower321

hoosiers2006 said:


> One response I received:
> 
> Thank you for contacting me with your support for the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act of 2011, H.R. 1639 and S. 1461.
> 
> The Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act was signed into law by President Obama on June 22, 2009. The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) began seeking comments and issuing guidelines in late 2009 for the implementation of the Act. To date, the FDA has issued several final or draft guidelines regarding their execution of the legislation.
> 
> The Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act of 2011 would amend the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act to exempt premium cigars from regulation by the FDA and from user fees assessed on tobacco products by the FDA. I will follow the progress of this legislation.
> 
> Thank you, again, for contacting me.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Richard G. Lugar
> United States Senator
> 
> RGL/cga


So he basically told you nothing....


----------



## btbeaty

I am not sure if this is a repeat question and if it is I aplogize. Does anyone have example letters that they used to send to their Senators? I ask because I seem to do better and work faster when I have an example in front of me. 

Very Respectfully,

B


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

btbeaty said:


> I am not sure if this is a repeat question and if it is I aplogize. Does anyone have example letters that they used to send to their Senators? I ask because I seem to do better and work faster when I have an example in front of me.
> 
> Very Respectfully,
> 
> B


For the House:

As your constituent and voter, I urge you to join more than 130 of your Congressional colleagues and co-sponsor House Bill 1639.

H.R.1639 protects thousands of small businesses like my local cigar shop and the jobs that make up the fragile, intimate, premium cigar industry. If the FDA is allowed to expand the Tobacco Control Act's regulations to include premium cigars, hundreds of thousands of jobs in the United States, Nicaragua, Honduras and the Dominican Republic would be at stake.

Why is H.R.1639 so important to me? Because as an adult, I want to continue to have the freedom to purchase and enjoy a fine cigar!

Some of the regulations the FDA may consider include:

• Ban walk-in humidors, self serve cigar displays, and mail-order/internet cigar sales;

• Ban all flavored cigars, that are enjoyed by legal-age adults;

• Deface ornate, decorative cigar boxes, often considered an art form with grotesque graphic images;

• Ban cigar events where free cigars (samples) are available to legal-age adults;

• Limits on cigar marketing and advertising;

• Imposition of new 'user fees' [tax] on cigars, to finance FDA regulators;

• Eliminate special release, vintage and small-batch cigars, due to mandates that cigar blends be submitted, tested and pre-approved by the FDA before being released for sale;

• Ban logo cigar merchandise such as hats, t-shirts and jackets.

Your co-sponsorship of H.R. 1639 will prove instrumental in protecting my freedom and America's historic cigar culture from being regulated out of existence by the FDA.

Thank you for your support!

For the Senate

As your constituent and voter, I urge you to join Senators Bill Nelson, Marco Rubio, Patrick Toomey, Mary Landrieu and Lamar Alexander and co-sponsor S.1461.

S.1461 protects thousands of small businesses like my local cigar shop and the jobs that make up the fragile, intimate, premium cigar industry. If the FDA is allowed to expand the Tobacco Control Act's regulations to include premium cigars, hundreds of thousands of jobs in the United States, Nicaragua, Honduras and the Dominican Republic would be at stake.

Why is S.1461 so important to me? Because as an adult, I want to continue to have the freedom to purchase and enjoy a fine cigar!

Some of the regulations the FDA may consider include:

• Ban walk-in humidors, self serve cigar displays, and mail-order/internet cigar sales;

• Ban all flavored cigars, that are enjoyed by legal-age adults;

• Deface ornate, decorative cigar boxes, often considered an art form with grotesque graphic images;

• Ban cigar events where free cigars (samples) are available to legal-age adults;

• Limits on cigar marketing and advertising;

• Imposition of new 'user fees' [tax] on cigars, to finance FDA regulators;

• Eliminate special release, vintage and small-batch cigars, due to mandates that cigar blends be submitted, tested and pre-approved by the FDA before being released for sale;

• Ban logo cigar merchandise such as hats, t-shirts and jackets.

Your co-sponsorship of S.1461 will prove instrumental in protecting my freedom and America's historic cigar culture from being regulated out of existence by the FDA.

Thank you for your support!

Both are accessible at CRA - Cigar Rights of America


----------



## Just1ce

I sent messages to my senators and representative through a CRA link on this issue a few weeks ago. I have yet to hear back from my senators, but my representative sent me a letter in response stating that he would be pushing to make sure that the FDA does not step outside of its bounds, though he never said that he was either in support or against the FDA regulation of cigars. I will see if I can scan in the letter and post.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

Just1ce said:


> I sent messages to my senators and representative through a CRA link on this issue a few weeks ago. I have yet to hear back from my senators, but my representative sent me a letter in response stating that he would be pushing to make sure that the FDA does not step outside of its bounds, though he never said that he was either in support or against the FDA regulation of cigars. I will see if I can scan in the letter and post.


Nice double speak. The FDA's bounds are so broad he would never notice. I would respond and ask him to answer the question. He either will or will not support it. Sounds like he is on the non-smoking side to me.


----------



## miket156

> by CRA Ambass Lloyd:
> 
> Ban walk-in humidors, self serve cigar displays, and mail-order/internet cigar sales;


The above would render me an ex-cigar smoker! Where I live there is only one Cigar Shoppe. His prices are high and he has a limited inventory. I MUST use mail order! I usually scan a website to see what they sell and how much and call in my order. I don't trust the internet so I don't put my CC# across the web.

If the FDA implements the other restrictions, that would end the cigar business as we know it. Big brother at work again.

Mike T.


----------



## TommyTree

It's a scare tactic. The government hasn't even ended mail-order cigarettes. Theoretically, the post office won't ship cigs, but there is no penalty for it, nor are they permitted to check what you are shipping. Even state bans, like Washington's, don't hold any water, because the State of Washington can't ban be from shipping into their state as I don't live there. So far, other than taxing tobacco and mandating low-ignition-propensity paper in cigarettes, the government and the FDA have don't nothing to prohibit tobacco.


----------



## miket156

TommyTree said:


> It's a scare tactic. The government hasn't even ended mail-order cigarettes. Theoretically, the post office won't ship cigs, but there is no penalty for it, nor are they permitted to check what you are shipping. Even state bans, like Washington's, don't hold any water, because the State of Washington can't ban be from shipping into their state as I don't live there. So far, other than taxing tobacco and mandating low-ignition-propensity paper in cigarettes, the government and the FDA have don't nothing to prohibit tobacco.


I hope you're right Tom. It could be much more than a scare tactic if the proposed regulars are passed on the Federal level. The Fed is intercepting Cuban cigars coming into the country from Canada and confiscating them. As far as shipping cigars from state to state, that would present a bigger problem for the Post Office than Customs. Customs isn't always "honest" from my experience. My company use to have clothing manufactured in China and Customs opened some of the boxes when the clothing entered the USA. Several garments were "missing" from the boxes that were opened. Apparently, Custom's officials made off with some of our products.

It is possible that Big Brother will tax tobacco to death, like they do in New York State, as well as banning smoking in NYC, like it or not. Speaking of like it or not, I DON'T like any of this.

Mike T.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Does anyone know the current status of these bills?


----------



## asmartbull

I have heard from my Rep that it is dead
in its current form.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Does anyone know the current status of these bills?


There have been 166,649 petitions signed. The latest Congressmen to come on board as of 2/10 and since you are in Georgia:

--------------------------------------------------------

Another U.S. Senator Says "Yes" to Liberty -- The Honorable Saxby Chambliss of Georgia

By J. Glynn Loope, Executive Director
Cigar Rights of America
Just before H.R. 1639 was filed, and well before S. 1461 existed, a United States Senator from Georgia wrote a letter to Commissioner of the U.S. Food & Drug Administration, Margaret Hamburg.

With that letter, in collaboration with S. 1461 co-sponsor Senator Lamar Alexander, the Senator said, "As Members who represent premium cigar manufacturers and retailers, we wanted to bring to your attention the unique nature of the premium cigar industry, including its distinctive culture, artisan tradition, and business model."

The Senator went on to say, "As one might expect, the unique tradition of premium cigars is also reflected in the manner in which they are enjoyed. Premium cigars are not inhaled, and are smoked in moderation, with the majority of cigar smokers being "occasional" users. The letter further noted that premium cigars are not appealing to minors, differing characteristics from other tobacco products, and their role with small business.

That Senator is now a co-sponsor of S. 1461 - U.S. Senator Saxby Chambliss of Georgia.

Joining his colleagues in the U.S. Senate, Bill Nelson and Marco Rubio of Florida, Patrick Toomey of Pennsylvania, Mary Landrieu of Louisiana, and Lamar Alexander of Tennessee, the coalition of Senators is growing as the message is being heard throughout Washington, D.C. - That the FDA has no business, in the cigar business.

Over 164,000 messages have been sent to members of Congress from cigar enthusiasts across America. But we can't stop there. We need your help to get that number to 250,000.

and

H.R. 1639 Gains Additional Momentum in the U.S. House of Representatives!

The New Year continues to bring progress for the effort to keep the U.S. Food & Drug Administration out of this cigar passion that we share.
New co-sponsors of H.R. 1639 include: Steve Scalise of Louisiana, John Larson of Connecticut, Steve Stivers and Steve Austria of Ohio, Steven Palazzo of Mississippi, and the Chairman of the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform from California, Darrell Issa.

Additional new sponsors are expected in the coming days and weeks.

--------------------------------------------------

The bills are gaining momentum but at the moment we are just under enough supporters to get them passed. If you go to CRA - Cigar Rights of America you can find all the information on what may be going on in your state as well.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

asmartbull said:


> I have heard from my Rep that it is dead
> in its current form.


Hey Al, who is your Rep. and what's his District?


----------



## asmartbull

NH, Kelly Ayotte


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

asmartbull said:


> NH, Kelly Ayotte


Thanks, going to put him in a hot seat and see what happens.


----------



## asmartbull

Kelly is a "she"....


----------

